# 2011 Never Summer Reviews



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the great review across the range, it enforces that i made the right decision getting the SL-R for my riding all be it the 2010 version


----------



## bbissell (Mar 8, 2009)

I am getting the 2011 slr. I cant wait to use it next season!


----------



## supadupa (Feb 18, 2010)

Dang it. I so wanted to go so bad today to ride that SL. What bindings were you rocking on these boards? And they are selling the '11 evo's already?! What about the other models?


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sweet reviews, sounds like you had a great time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X (Oct 16, 2009)

RaID said:


> thanks for the great review across the range, it enforces that i made the right decision getting the SL-R for my riding all be it the 2010 version


yeah its a sick board. i was talking to some of the guys and they said for the 2011 sl-r they tweaked the core and shape of the board slightly to make it have more pop and be a bit lively. 



supadupa said:


> Dang it. I so wanted to go so bad today to ride that SL. What bindings were you rocking on these boards? And they are selling the '11 evo's already?! What about the other models?


Lucky for you, go tomorrow! the never summer crew will be at sunapee demoing boards again tomorrow. i'm going to try the raptor (the new titan, but now with r.c. tech) which should be a crazy fast crud buster of a board. other than that, all that's left is the heritage which honestly doesn't do much for me. kind of seems like an in between board, that isn't really meant for anything. i've heard it described as not as fun as an sl-r and slower than a premier. 

they use your own bindings and i'm currently riding, 2009 Flow NXT-ATs. i love them on my premier right now and i'll probably pair up another set of flows for my new evo. something a little softer though.

i don't believe any of the 2011 boards are on sale yet. i know most of the team members are riding them though. i picked up a 2010 evo.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> yeah its a sick board. i was talking to some of the guys and they said for the 2011 sl-r they tweaked the core and shape of the board slightly to make it have more pop and be a bit lively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Last week I emailed NS to inquire if & when the 2011 boards will be available in NZ. They said they will start shipping in August.


----------



## S2K23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice review. Can't wait to get my 2011 SL also...


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Ghost_Rider_X said:


> yeah its a sick board. i was talking to some of the guys and they said for the 2011 sl-r they tweaked the core and shape of the board slightly to make it have more pop and be a bit lively.


I think by the sounds of it I would prefer the 2010 model since it is more towards the Premier rather than the 2011 which is more towards the EVO for my type of riding.
Such a sick board, so fun on the slopes and whatever you throw at it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been riding a RIDE Solace for like 5 years now and I'm thinking it's time to retire it. The womens equivilant to the SL-R is the Infinity and I think that this is way farther up my alley then the Lotus (Premier). I'm looking to do more in the park with the occasional ride through the trees. Thanks for the review. It really helped.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm glad some of you guys are getting to ride some of these sticks. I always felt that I might be overstating the amount of pop the '11 SL had but i was just so stoked on it that i couldn't help it. I'm glad you are having the same experience

can't wait to get my '11 SL


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Do we know anything on the 2011 pricing? Heritage specifically if you have it.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

tekniq33 said:


> Do we know anything on the 2011 pricing? Heritage specifically if you have it.


$539.99 for the 2011 Heritage.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks. Mind giving the Raptor as well? Also, thanks for the heads up on the demo at Hunter. I went up and was able to test out the Heritage and SL.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Raptor looks like 579.99. Good you got to go I got heads ups on the demos, think they are getting ready to stop in boulder next.


----------



## BoulderEagle (Jan 5, 2010)

B.Gilly said:


> Raptor looks like 579.99. Good you got to go I got heads ups on the demos, think they are getting ready to stop in boulder next.



Do you know when and where in Boulder?


----------



## IslandLife (Mar 11, 2010)

i just rode my 09/10 sl-r 155 for the first time on the weekend.......HELL YES!!!! not sure if they made any changes for the 10/11 season, but i went from an old 5150 154 to this masterpiece, i could tell it was 100x better in the first five seconds! the stability over mogles, bumps, and chop was incredible! and it felt like i was driving a race car when it came time for high speed corners/carving, i almost couldnt turn tight enough, grips like crazy! the only thing i can think of (and i dont care enough to call it a complaint) is it is a little bit twitchy when your riding flat at low speed, but i never caught an edge, just had to pay more attention. recomended to everyone!


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

have you taken the evo in any powder? if you have, how was it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

I have ridden a few days on the Premier 159 as well and can't get my hands on the 168. That was the model I wanted to try and seemed the best for my weight and riding style. I found the 159 to be a little sketchy when you flat base on hard pack but otherwise I had almost the same opinion. Very Damp, Very fast and very fun to turn.


----------

